
Eight Futures of Work: Scenarios and Their Implications - tobeme
https://www.weforum.org/whitepapers/eight-futures-of-work-scenarios-and-their-implications
======
cschmidt
They aren't the most interesting scenarios. I'm quite a fan of scenario
planning in general. The Global Business Network [1] used to do really good
work in this area. The book "The Art of the Long View" is a classic book on
the subject, and more resources here [2]

    
    
        [1] https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Business_Network
        [2] https://thinkingfutures.net/scenario-planning-resources/

------
dschadd
Is this comedy?

------
magice
So, according to this, the assumptions are: 1\. NO NEW TAXES!!!!! 2\. No
safety nets! If you are out of jobs, you are ____ed. 3\. Thou shall work 40hr
a week. 4\. Governments can only act for /against immigration.

All of which are, obviously, interesting. I mean, even _today_ , people are
asking "the rich" to pay more taxes. Even today, people are looking for way to
help their fellow human beings (in US, the current fights are cheaper
education and protection for pre-existing conditions).

So, imagine a future with higher taxes and basic income. In that case, the
whole shebang about "competition for jobs" looks really different. I mean, if
you are guaranteed livable income, low-skill jobs will be the first to go
(surprised! Raise your hand if you like to scrub toilets for $7/hr). If you
are guaranteed livable income, skill acquisition becomes much less risky.

But of course, read their lips: no new taxes (and thus no new social safety
nets whatsoever; don't you know that if you bail out the poor, society will
disintegrate into chaos?)

